

PG: Would you be willing to upload a more current version of news.arc - thehigherlife

The one posted here: https://raw.github.com/nex3/arc/042990a55d8c880a0a88476eb52b169e47f35d32/news.arc is from 2006, it'd be nice to see a newer version that includes some of the changes the site had made since then.
======
zck
The latest pg-release is at <http://ycombinator.com/arc/arc3.1.tar> . It was
released "only" two years ago (<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=10254> ) and
runs on the latest version of racket. The repository you're looking at is an
unofficial one that is much more active than pg's releases.

------
sontek
Have you tried looking at the github repo, here:
<https://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc> the latest commit on that
was in November 2011

------
zackzackzack
I think he has stated before, or it has been implied by others, that releasing
the source for hacker news might do more harm than good. There is a
significant problem with voting rings now from the sounds of it. Hacker News
has become a force that can greatly affect business and startups. If the
voting ring people had the source, they might be able to find an exploit more
easily that allows them to game the system. Clearly that would hurt Hacker
News as a whole.

Basically, there are more black hats than white hats who would take a look at
the source. YC is too powerful now.

